# Welding repairs and fabrication



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm offering my services for welding repairs and fabrication on bicycle frames and sheet metal parts. I am an experienced sheet metal fabricator and welder with 30 years of professional experience in the automotive restoration industry. I am experienced in welding steel, stainless steel, and aluminum. I offer both mig and tig welding as well as oxy-acetylene and tig brazing. I offer a full sheet metal fabrication services. I can fix, straighten, and reproduce sheet metal parts. Feel free to PM me with any questions or a quote.


----------



## Barto (Aug 1, 2018)

Uggghhh, where were you two months ago.  I took my tank to two body shops...they both declined.  Had someone from my shop who was a former body man do it....it was less than expected.  I ended up doing another repair and it's OK at best.  BTW, Very nice work on the rack


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2018)

well that's good to know, I'll have to put you on speed dial.
Now I just need someone to do Aluminum machining


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Aug 1, 2018)

bricycle said:


> well that's good to know, I'll have to put you on speed dial.
> Now I just need someone to do Aluminum machining



What machining do you need done? I have a bridgport in my home shop as well as a lathe and bridgeport at the shop where I work.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2018)

Dayton Vintage Speed said:


> What machining do you need done? I have a bridgport in my home shop as well as a lathe and bridgeport at the shop where I work.



pm on the way...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2018)

Well for what it's worth, this here Tim does outstanding work! so with that said, I still get first dibbs on any work he does...ha.
Tim, I can leave pics, or you can if you like.


----------



## Barto (Nov 21, 2018)

So, what would a charge be for the type of repair you did you your rear rack? Super nice job by the way!!!

BART


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks. That was about a $75.00 repair. There were two sections that had been cut out of the sides I had to make fillers for and welded in. Quite a bit of damage to that rear rack.


----------



## then8j (Nov 22, 2018)

Do you have any more before and after pics of your work.?  I tried fixing some stuff myself and we’ll....... it’s not very pretty.


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Nov 22, 2018)

Yes. 
This is a TOC Jenkins frame I just aquired. The tubes in the triangle are a little worse for wear. The down tube had a section of new tubing cobbled in it that was the wrong size and was crudely welded.  I believe the bike frame was also used to drive rail road spikes at one time by the amount of dents that were in the top and seat tube. The rear chain and seat stays are in good order but the tubes of the main triangle are rough to say the least. The easiest fix for a straight tube frame such as this is to put sections of new tubing in. Here's a before pic of the down tube repair.




I cut the old 1 inch undersized tube out and cleaned off the remnants of its remains from inside tends of the original tube.





I fitted th he new tube and fixtures the bike frame so I could keep the tubes inline.





I welded the tube in place then finished the welds.





I'm putting a section in the top tube the using the same method.


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Nov 22, 2018)

Of the things I commonly fix or repair are things like stripped pedal threads in old cranks. ( Most all have been TOC hard to find cranks. ) I machine an insert slug to size and drill the end of the crank arm out. I use a Bridgeport milling machine to drill the crank arm so keep it as square as possible. 






I install the insert. If all goes well this is a press fit. 





I then weld both sides of the insert.





I finish the welds off. Tap the hole to proper pedal size in this case 1/2-20. Then I re-patina the repair area if so desired. 





Finished and pedal test fitted.


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2018)

Good to know!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 22, 2018)

Awesome work, You Bet!


----------



## Foxclassics (Nov 22, 2018)

Definitely great work, I was at his place until after 11pm last night. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5760rj (May 28, 2019)

Dayton Vintage Speed said:


> I'm offering my services for welding repairs and fabrication on bicycle frames and sheet metal parts. I am an experienced sheet metal fabricator and welder with 30 years of professional experience in the automotive restoration industry. I am experienced in welding steel, stainless steel, and aluminum. I offer both mig and tig welding as well as oxy-acetylene and tig brazing. I offer a full sheet metal fabrication services. I can fix, straighten, and reproduce sheet metal parts. Feel free to PM me with any questions or a quote.
> 
> View attachment 846534
> 
> View attachment 846537



hello, have a Higgins rear rack and I want to install a NOS pair of 1948 buick roadmaster fender reflectors, support brace can be moved with a possible sheet metal brace/attachment to strengthen area and mount reflectors, rack will be high enough to clear fenders, what do think?









Dayton Vintage Speed said:


> I'm offering my services for welding repairs and fabrication on bicycle frames and sheet metal parts. I am an experienced sheet metal fabricator and welder with 30 years of professional experience in the automotive restoration industry. I am experienced in welding steel, stainless steel, and aluminum. I offer both mig and tig welding as well as oxy-acetylene and tig brazing. I offer a full sheet metal fabrication services. I can fix, straighten, and reproduce sheet metal parts. Feel free to PM me with any questions or a quote.
> 
> View attachment 846534
> 
> View attachment 846537


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 3, 2019)

Pm sent


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 11, 2019)

Dayton Vintage Speed said:


> Yes.
> This is a TOC Jenkins frame I just aquired. The tubes in the triangle are a little worse for wear. The down tube had a section of new tubing cobbled in it that was the wrong size and was crudely welded.  I believe the bike frame was also used to drive rail road spikes at one time by the amount of dents that were in the top and seat tube. The rear chain and seat stays are in good order but the tubes of the main triangle are rough to say the least. The easiest fix for a straight tube frame such as this is to put sections of new tubing in. Here's a before pic of the down tube repair.
> View attachment 906188
> 
> ...



Beautiful craftsmanship!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2019)

willswares1220 said:


> Beautiful craftsmanship!!!



Tim's work is second to none!!!


----------



## Mymando (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice to know someone out there has the skills people need to complete the things they’re having trouble finding in their city! Great work!!


----------

